# Researchers Explore Psychological Link to Bowel Disorder



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Researchers Explore Psychological Link to Bowel Disorder"Interestingly, doctors have found that psychological treatments like hypnosis, relaxation training or psychotherapy provide the same amount of relief -- or even more -- than drug therapy."http://www.healthscout.com/news/1/533054/main.html


----------

